# Thanksgiving Day Dinner and what I'm thankful for.



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

OK...What's for dinner and how you cookin your turkey?
Here's my menu....
Turkey, smoked on the grill
2 different stuffings....Traditional and Cornbread
Baked corn casserole
Sweet potato casserole
mashed potatoes
Green bean casserole
rolls
Pumpkin Pie
Minced Meat Pie
Apple pie

We are having my friend and his family over.Everyone in my family gets to make one of the selections to eat.Watchin football, drinkin Jagermeister and smokin cigars after we get stuffed.

Things that I'm thankful for are,that I've been married for 20 years this year and my wife has tolerated me for so long .I have a good job and a good family.That I live in the Greatest country in the world. Remember to think about those that are away serving this country :u and if you know someone that doesn't have any family to spend the day with, invite them over for dinner.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Great menu and plan for T-Day Mike...and an even better post.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

It doesn't get much better than you described it. Thanks for sharing your menu and thanks for the encouraging words. Right on!

Doc


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

Great post. I'm frying a 10 pound turkey to supplement the larger oven-roasted one that my mother will make. I love competing with my mom, although she's a hell of a cook and tough to beat. This will be my second time frying a turkey with injected marinade concoction of shiner bock, honey, apple cider, and various spices. I also learned from last year that the turkey should be removed from the fridge a few hours before you fry it so that the oil temperature doesn't drop too much. We'll see how it goes.

I'm thankful for my supportive family, wonderful girlfriend, and my commitment in finally finishing graduate school next month -- it's been a long ride. Oh, and also thankful for the Cowboys handing the Colts their first loss of the season!


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

mikey202 said:


> OK...What's for dinner and how you cookin your turkey?
> Here's my menu....
> Turkey, smoked on the grill
> 2 different stuffings....Traditional and Cornbread
> ...


hope your putting oysters in one of those stuffings...

My parents are cajun frying 20+ turkeys for my mom's catering business...


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

Does that forevermore sound good!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

im thankful for being able to go to socal and spend it with grandma, my aunts and uncles and my cousins and herf with the socal fellas..


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

LSU_Stogie said:


> hope your putting oysters in one of those stuffings...
> 
> My parents are cajun frying 20+ turkeys for my mom's catering business...


My mom always makes 2 different stuffings and puts oysters in one. I was thinkin of doing that this year, but everyone thinks it sounds gross. I like oyster stuffing,I'm going to make it.:dr


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

Careful with that Jager after all that food!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

My thankfulness begins, simply with being above ground. Where I was two thanksgivings ago, would have seen me 6 feet under in no time. After this, all else becomes a real bonus.

"Thanks God"


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

LSU_Stogie said:


> hope your putting oysters in one of those stuffings...


u

what's wrong with bread/spices?

father in law is deep frying the bird.
my wife will probably make stuffing.
i'm guessing brocolli & melted cheese.

lots of :al and I'm guessing everyone will be asleep on the couch by 6:30 or so...

p.s. I'm thankful for my wife and for something that happened this morning that will make our lives much less stressful...


----------

